# Lox Recipes-help wanted



## smokinmikey (Jan 26, 2021)

I tried to go on the cheap and but some lox on line. Except what I bought was like left over bits and chunks of cold smoked salmon. I have used some for bagels and dip in cream cheese etc. I have one of the stove top smoking pans and wonder if I can use this to further smoke the lox ? I have like 2 lbs and the texture of the lox is just not to my liking. Any ideas for my left over lox? According to supplier one thawed I can't refreeze. Any help will be appreciated. cheers


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 26, 2021)

Smokin' Al's recipe and method is foolproof and a proven winner. I followed it 4-5 times, the only way I'll go. RAY

Salmon Lox (revised recipe 12-10-16)

Start with 2 Salmon filets, skinned & dry. We get ours at Sam’s Club.
Trim the belly & tail off so you have two pieces with uniform thickness shaped like a rectangle & weighing about 5 lbs. total. Also cut the brown fat out that runs the length of the salmon on the skin side
To 1 gallon of water add 2 cu. of pickling salt. Put salmon in a food safe plastic container and add salt water & enough ice to cool the salmon down to under 40 degrees for 30 minutes.
Mix up 1 tsp. cure #1, 1 ½ cu. kosher salt, 1 ½ cu. raw sugar, 2 tbsp. white pepper. If you don’t have 5 lbs of filets then adjust the cure amount to what you have.
Zest 1 orange & 1 lemon. Mix zest with the cure mixture.
Remove salmon from salt water & dry off. Dry out the container. Put the filets in the container & coat both sides with the cure mixture. Use all the cure mixture, making sure both sides are coated well.
Place a board, ( I use a bamboo cutting board that is the same size as the container ), on top of the filets. Then take a 1 gallon zip lock bag & fill it with ice cubes & put that on top of the board to weigh it down. Put a cover on the container & place it in the fridge for 48 hours.
After 48 hours, remove the salmon and rinse them off. Then soak them in ice water for 90 minutes. Remove from ice water & dry off. Then put them on a cooling rack in the container, put the lid on the container and put it in the fridge. Let them dry in the fridge for 18 to 24 hours.
Remove from fridge & cold smoke with light smoke for 4 hours, making sure the salmon never gets above 90 degrees IT. You may need to put a pan full of ice in the smoker to keep the temp down. I like apple pellets the best for salmon. Now I fill the Amazen 12” tube & put it in the firebox of my Lang. This time, however I used dust in my Weber kettle. Remember too much smoke is worse than too little.
After smoking put them back in the fridge on a cooling rack in a covered container for 24 hours.
After the 24 hours they are ready to be sliced. Slice them very thin at a 45 degree angle to make wider slices.
As an extra precaution I vacuum pack the slices in ½ lb. batches & put them in a freezer set at -4 degrees for 7 days. This will kill any parasites that may be present. This is probably overkill, but why take a chance.


----------



## bregent (Jan 26, 2021)

Ray, I think he's looking for ways to use the lox he already has, not to make more.
I don't really have a suggestion, as I just put them on bagels, but maybe this will help:  https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/smoked-fish


----------



## cmayna (Jan 27, 2021)

smokinmikey,
Adding more smoke will not change the texture.   It will just add more smoke.  Do you have any pics of the fish?    Also, you can always refreeze, assuming you have a vacuum sealer, etc, but yes you might not end up with what you originally started with.


----------



## gasiv01 (May 18, 2022)

When the lox is washed off, the fix, and wiped off, you can cut and serve immediately or refrigerate uncovered for the time being before gobbling to permit it to solidify somewhat more. We suggest eating the lox somewhere around 5 days for excellent taste and newness.


----------

